# stitches update ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm concerned now. I thought David knew not to cut off the knot. He was trying to get up under the knot so as to cut off the knot. One one of the 3 stitches, he missed and cut off all threads on top of the knot. 

Two of the stitches are out...the two that were run vertically. However, the middle stitch (the one that was put in horizontally) now has a small piece of the knot inside the skin. The stitch is cut; however, there is nothing to hold onto in order to get the stitch out and the tiny piece of the knot that remains is up under the skin. I dare not dig into the skin to find it.

Will this tiny bit of stitching work itself out? Any suggestions as to what to do now...besides run to a doctor?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Bless you, I have no idea what advice to give.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

Call the hospital or clinic where you had the stitches put in. We've had a lot of stitches over the years and getting them removed is included so it doesn't cost extra to go back and have them taken out. 

Is it possible you just waited a bit too long to remove them? Sometimes they are stubborn to get out due to tissue or skin growing fast. 

I don't know that I would poke around there too much myself. You could try a drawing salve like the kind used for splinters. Plantain leaves are also supposed to be able to draw out infection and slivers, they grow all over our yard but this time of year that wouldn't be an option. 

I really think calling to get the hospital policy on having them removed is your best option.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I just returned from the ER of the hospital where the stitches had been put in. 

The doctor was able to get hold of the end and gentle/slowly pulled out what was left of the knot as well as the other side of the stitch connected to that knot. All is well now!

I then check to see how much all this has cost me and discovered the first visit was $5,500 (excluding what the doctor will charge) and this second stitch removal visit was $250 (excluding what the doctor will charge). I am glad my wrist is taken care of; however, this amount seems outrageous to me.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Wow that is outrageous! My son had 6 or 7 stitches in his forehead and 4 stables in his head when the neighbors cat attacked him back in Dec. We went to the local urgent care (30 miles away like you) and the cost was $15 for my co-pay. They billed our insurance a little over 300 for everything. Now, I am sure the er would have been much more but our deductable is 10,000 so we try to go to urgent care as much as possible and avoid the er. 

I am glad you got it taken care of though.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah, I'm thinking "medicare fraud" and am waiting for a bill from the doctor before contacting medicare about it all. I figure if I show both (hospital and doctor) bills together, medicare will see they are paying twice for the same thing.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I cut my hand pretty could a few months ago, you could see the temdon and bone in my hand. I probable would have taken two or three stiches to fix but I do not have insurance, I filled the cut with honey and then glued it shut.It healed fine and I think it scared less than if I would have gotten stiches.

That was probable not the safest thing to do but when you don't have insurance and hospitals charge crazy amounts sometimes you just have to figure somthing out. I just wanted to mention that if anyone needs a quick fix


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG bassmaster. That does sound scary; however, I did mention something like this to the doctor who put the stitches in my wrist and he suggested I might have used "spider webs" as an alternative.

I'm pretty sure, if it is a blood "vein" that is cut, you would not want to just pack it with either honey or spider webs and super glue....though maybe it would work in that case too!


----------

